# Me suis tapé un kernel panic...

## DuF

... pour la première fois et j'ai pas trop compris ce qui s'est passé. Je jouais tranquillement à Crack-Attack quand d'un coup ça s'est mis à faire un peu n'importe quoi, j'avais plus trop la main, je ne pouvais plus me logger, même en console, ça revenait systématiquement sur l'invite de login.....

Si qqn peut m'aider et analyser mes logs => 

```
Feb 14 19:42:18 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16527 (crack-attack).

Feb 14 19:42:51 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16318 (phoenix-bin).

Feb 14 19:42:51 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16320 (phoenix-bin).

Feb 14 19:42:51 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16321 (phoenix-bin).

Feb 14 19:42:51 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16322 (phoenix-bin).

Feb 14 19:42:51 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16323 (phoenix-bin).

Feb 14 19:42:51 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16445 (phoenix-bin).

Feb 14 19:43:27 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 14438 (xchat-2).

Feb 14 19:43:49 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 14468 (gaim).

Feb 14 19:44:15 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 14421 (fluxbox).

Feb 14 19:45:01 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 11429 (apache).

Feb 14 19:45:20 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 11430 (apache).

Feb 14 19:45:33 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 11431 (apache).

Feb 14 19:45:49 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 11432 (apache).

Feb 14 19:46:03 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 11443 (apache).

Feb 14 19:46:17 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 11444 (apache).

Feb 14 19:46:32 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 11445 (apache).

Feb 14 19:46:47 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 11446 (apache).

Feb 14 19:47:01 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16614 (apache).

Feb 14 19:47:16 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16615 (apache).

Feb 14 19:47:29 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16616 (apache).

Feb 14 19:47:43 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16617 (apache).

Feb 14 19:47:56 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16628 (apache).

Feb 14 19:48:09 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16629 (apache).

Feb 14 19:48:26 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16630 (apache).

Feb 14 19:48:39 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16631 (apache).

Feb 14 19:48:53 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16632 (apache).

Feb 14 19:49:07 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16658 (apache).

Feb 14 19:49:19 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16659 (apache).

Feb 14 19:49:32 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16660 (apache).

Feb 14 19:49:44 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16661 (apache).

Feb 14 19:49:57 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16672 (apache).

Feb 14 19:50:11 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16673 (apache).

Feb 14 19:50:25 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16674 (apache).

Feb 14 19:50:38 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16675 (apache).

Feb 14 19:50:51 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16676 (apache).

Feb 14 19:51:03 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16687 (apache).

Feb 14 19:51:15 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16688 (apache).

Feb 14 19:51:28 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16689 (apache).

Feb 14 19:51:41 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16690 (apache).

Feb 14 19:51:52 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16701 (apache).

Feb 14 19:52:05 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16702 (apache).

Feb 14 19:52:21 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16703 (apache).

Feb 14 19:52:35 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16704 (apache).

Feb 14 19:52:49 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16705 (apache).

Feb 14 19:53:01 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16726 (apache).

Feb 14 19:53:15 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16732 (apache).

Feb 14 19:53:28 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16733 (apache).

Feb 14 19:53:40 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16734 (apache).

Feb 14 19:53:53 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16745 (apache).

Feb 14 19:54:04 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16746 (apache).

Feb 14 19:54:17 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16747 (apache).

Feb 14 19:54:28 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16748 (apache).

Feb 14 19:54:40 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16749 (apache).

Feb 14 19:54:53 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16760 (apache).

Feb 14 19:55:09 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16761 (apache).

Feb 14 19:55:22 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16762 (apache).

Feb 14 19:55:35 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16763 (apache).

Feb 14 19:55:48 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16792 (X).

Feb 14 19:56:07 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16764 (apache).

Feb 14 19:56:42 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16853 (X).

Feb 14 19:57:19 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16993 (X).

Feb 14 19:58:07 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 17043 (X).

Feb 14 19:58:41 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16775 (apache).

Feb 14 19:58:55 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16776 (apache).

Feb 14 19:59:09 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16777 (apache).

Feb 14 19:59:25 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 16815 (apache).

Feb 14 19:59:39 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 17070 (apache).

Feb 14 19:59:53 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 17071 (apache).

Feb 14 19:59:59 localdomain nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 15:56:48 PDT 2002

Feb 14 20:00:05 localdomain Out of Memory: Killed process 17083 (apache).

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain kernel BUG at page_alloc.c:163!

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain invalid operand: 0000

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain CPU:    0

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain EIP:    0010:[<c0131245>]    Tainted: P

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain EFLAGS: 00013006

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain eax: 00001000   ebx: c11103a8   ecx: 00000000   edx: 000053c3

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain esi: c0296c80   edi: 000053c2   ebp: c0296cfc   esp: d9989bf0

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain ds: 0018   es: 0018   ss: 0018

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain Process X (pid: 17150, stackpage=d9989000)

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain Stack: 0000001f 00001000 c100000c c1110374 c100000c 00003216 ffffffff 000029e1

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain 00000000 dbbf9e94 00100000 000bf000 000000c0 c01273c2 c1110374 08400000

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain 083e6000 082e6000 cdc1f084 c0125ce7 c24ad8c0 cdc1f080 082e6000 00100000

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain Call Trace:    [<c01273c2>] [<c0125ce7>] [<c0128aee>] [<c01405b3>] [<c014061d>]

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain [<c0155118>] [<c012a5da>] [<c0154ec6>] [<c0140c92>] [<c0141386>] [<c0168a13>]

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain [<c014250f>] [<c0107271>] [<c01087b3>]

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain Code: 0f 0b a3 00 48 2f 25 c0 8b 54 24 0c 8b 44 24 04 2b 54 24 08

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain <6>note: X[17150] exited with preempt_count 2

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain kernel BUG at mmap.c:1470!

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain invalid operand: 0000

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain CPU:    0

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain EIP:    0010:[<c0128b24>]    Tainted: P

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain EFLAGS: 00013206

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain eax: 0dc1f000   ebx: 00000000   ecx: c02e6640   edx: 00000001

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain esi: c24ad8c0   edi: c0108e19   ebp: 0000000b   esp: d9989ac4

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain ds: 0018   es: 0018   ss: 0018

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain Process X (pid: 17150, stackpage=d9989000)

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain Stack: 00000001 d9988000 c24ad8c0 c0108e19 0000000b c0116015 c24ad8c0 c24ad8c0

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain d9988000 c011ac23 c24ad8c0 d9988000 d9989bbc c0108e19 c0296cfc c0108d6e

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain 0000000b d9988000 00000000 c0108e5c c024d074 d9989bbc 00000000 00000000

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain Call Trace:    [<c0108e19>] [<c0116015>] [<c011ac23>] [<c0108e19>] [<c0108d6e>]

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain [<c0108e5c>] [<c0131245>] [<c012acbb>] [<c0131721>] [<c0135dfc>] [<c0126dcf>]

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain [<c0126f37>] [<c01088d4>] [<c0131245>] [<c01273c2>] [<c0125ce7>] [<c0128aee>]

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain [<c01405b3>] [<c014061d>] [<c0155118>] [<c012a5da>] [<c0154ec6>] [<c0140c92>]

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain [<c0141386>] [<c0168a13>] [<c014250f>] [<c0107271>] [<c01087b3>]

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain Code: 0f 0b be 05 6b 2e 25 c0 68 00 03 00 00 6a 00 56 e8 c5 ce ff

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain <6>note: X[17150] exited with preempt_count 2

Feb 14 20:00:13 localdomain kernel BUG at page_alloc.c:240!

................
```

Et ça continue longtemps et ensuite ce qui change principalement c'est : 

```
kernel BUG at page_alloc.c:240!
```

Qui revient plus d'une dizaine de fois.

Donc voilà j'aimerai comprendre même si out of memory est explicite, mais j'ai 512 de ram, et 1Go de swap (inutile je sais) qui est très très très rarement utilisé à plus de 10%.

Peut être un mauvais choix dans le noyau par rapport à mon système, mais bon, c'est la première fois, et mon install de gentoo date de début décembre !

----------

## arlequin

Les BSoD te manquent ?   :Razz: 

Nan sérieux, je pense que tu utilises les pilotes gracieusement fournis par nVidia (vu les logs)... je serais plutôt du genre à chercher de ce côté à mon avis... genre, les as-tu compilés avec la même version de gcc que celle utilisée pour compilerton kernel ?

ps: fallait jouer à tuxracer   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

Logiquement oui ils sont compilés avec la même version de GCC que pour mon noyau car qd j'étais passé de la r9 à la r10 du noyau gentoo, je fus obligé de re-emerge les drivers nvidia...

Mais bon j'ai régulièrement des soucis avec les drivers nvidia, l'utilisation mémoire augmente d'autant que je joues, en gros qd je veux faire une partie longue de quelques heures de RTCW le jeudi soir (car le jeudi c'est le soir où je joues sur le net :p ) et bien vaut mieux que je reboot avant, sinon je suis sûr de planter (freeze de l'écran).

Mais là ce qui s'est passé en fait a été assez bizarre, ça n'a pas planté au moment de la partie de Crack-attack, ça s'est dégradé plutôt, de manière progressive jusqu'à ne plus pouvoir rien faire et arriver au kernel panic ....

NB : Je ne viens pas de BSD, mais d'une mdk  :Wink: 

----------

## sebweb

Por commencer y a eut un pb de mémoire !!

Toute les appli se sont faite killer (xchat, gaim ...)  :Sad: 

Puis c'est au tours d'apache de se faire pourrire le gueule ( d'ailleur t'avais pas mal  de process apache ? T'a un gros serveur web sur la babasse ?) 

Et quand X c'est fait tuer, les driver Nvidia on pas aimer du tout du tout.

Si tu regarde le fichier page_alloc.c ( c'est dans les source de ton kernel /usr/src/linux/mm/page_alloc.c, ca sert a gerer les page d'allocation mémoire ou un truc comme ça) à la ligne 240 tu verra que le kernel n'a pas pue liberer l'irq ( certainement celle de t'a carte vidéo). Et là le kernel c'est emmeler les pinceau, crash du systeme.

Le mieu a mon avis serait d'envoyé ton log audev du driver Nvidia. mais comme c'est proprio, je sait pas si il y a un ML ou un email ...

----------

## Bobbie

Probablement une appli bugguee a bouffe toute la ram + swap...dans ces cas la (plus de memoire) je crois que dans ce cas la le kernel vire des process au petit bonheur la chance...

----------

## DuF

En fait depuis peu je suis passé aux drivers 4191 de nvidia, au moment du crash j'avais les 3123. Et depuis mon système gère mais alors beaucoup mieux (c'est même sans comparaison) la mémoire, il la libère bien etc.... Sachant que je n'ai rien changé au niveau du noyau !

Auparavant quand je jouais, il fallait systématiquement que je reboot si je voulais jouer 4h, ou alors j'étais sûr et certain d'avoir un plantage du PC (pas un kernel panic, juste un freeze de l'écran, pas vraiment un plantage car le PC tournait toujours derrière, mais obligé de rebooter car un seul PC). Donc c'était très chiant, depuis que j'ai mis les nouveaux drivers, j'ai joué en une semaine environ 10 fois plus, avec des périodes de temps plus longue, et je n'ai pas rencontré de problème et surtout mon swap ne monte plus à des % d'utilisation pharaoniques comme avant !

Donc clairement tous mes problèmes de ram et swap (j'ai 512 ram et autant de swap) étaient liés aux drivers nvidia. D'ailleurs les derniers sont un peu buggés mais au moins je ne freeze plus comme un con dès que je joue 2h à un jeu opengl !

----------

## groutchopok

les problèmes des drivers Nvidia c'est un manque fâcheux de bon déterminisme des dépendances modules...

je sais pas si emerge fait comme ça mais j'ai essayer un emerge sur les 4191 et 3123...

rien n'a fonctionné. impossible de loader le module. ça à fonctionner une fois mais j'avais l'écran splité (la moiti haute se retrouvant en bas et inversement...)

j'ai pas trop compris non plus d'où ça venait.

les messages me disaient simplement que les dépendances étaient foireuse, etc...

j'ai du revenir à une install à la main, un peu barabre mais bon.  :Laughing: 

make NVdriver SYSINCLUDE="/usr/src/linux/include"  (ne PAS oublier le include sinon ça plante)

make install

c d'ailleurs l'install que nvidia préconise...

(au fait : c cette méthode que fait emerge? j'en ai pas l'impression..il doit juste faire un make et pi c tout...)

et ça a réglé tout mes problèmes, nottamment ceux liés à ma mémoire (que j'avais avec la version 2960)...

vous inquiétez pas si vous voyez quelques warning aux insmod que fais le "make"...c normal : je vous avais dit que c t un peu barbare comme install (genre : problème de dépendance avec ppp...no comment)

encore une voie impénétrable des mystèrieux driver nvidia...  :Laughing: 

----------

